

Please Pass The Bong, Carol - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/30/please-pass-the-bong-carol/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
codingthewheel
Call me crazy, and I'm not a particular fan of Yahoo, but this little attack
piece by TC came across as snarky and unprofessional. I didn't think any of
Carol's comments were particularly out of line, definitely not given the kind
of hubris we see out of Jobs and Schmidt etc. on a daily basis. Even if her
comments _were_ somewhat marginally out of line, the whole "pass the bong"
thing wasn't really called for, and is a complete cliche besides.

Also: bongs, being large and filled with water, aren't usually "passed".
They're usually set out on a coffee table and each person takes a turn at the
trough. Joints are passed. Get your drug lingo straight, geeks.

~~~
raganwald
> this little attack piece by TC came across as snarky and unprofessional

Yes, it felt like a character assassination with little of value. If someone
sent me this link in an email, I might fire back "What's actionable about
this?" What decision does this help me make? Not to work there? Not to hire
Carol? Not to develop against YHOO's APIs?

And while this really isn't news to any hacker, if we accused every CEO who
makes wildly unrealistic criticisms of smoking dope, we'd characterize the
entire Fortune 500 as a drug den. Has Ballmer _ever_ publicly said anything
realistic about Apple?

~~~
erlanger
> smoking dope

I don't think anyone mentioned dope.

------
unohoo
> We can watch Rome burn together and laugh and laugh about how uninteresting
> Google and Facebook are.

Couldnt help laughing on reading this one.

------
eplanit
This is Carol's "shtick" -- salty language and smug self-righteousness. She
uses it to appear confident.

That being what it is, though, her position is a predictable one for her to
take re: Google. When you're the loser in the market, you reach for
statistically misleading statements like this. She has to make her investors
feel good, somehow, I guess.

